
Git a Fork in My Syllabus, It’s Done - iProject
http://chronicle.com/blogs/profhacker/git-a-fork-in-my-syllabus-its-done/40331
======
theootz
Why not just make it a wiki instead? Most wiki's have version control, but
also offer a lot more formatting options and the like. Plus better linking,
easier to edit (imo), less up-front technical knowledge, etc...

